# Art Brut, Outsiders & Artigiani creativi...



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (19 Settembre 2009)

Volevo aprire un threddino dove poter portare alla vostra attenzione alcuni artisti minori ma che, secondo me, vale la pena conoscere. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Premesso che i miei gusti sono piuttosto particolari, e ho una fissazione morbosa per tecniche miste e mixed media, spero che possiate trovare qualcosa che sia di vostro gradimento o di ispirazione per chi si diverte in qualche attività artistica... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





*******************************************************

Inizio con Betsy Youngquist.
La trovo sensazionale!!!!
Mosaico e mixed media (penso che alcune teste siano realizzate in polymer clay...).

Questo è il sito: http://www.byart.com/

Qui qualche immagine per farvi un'idea.

View attachment 3402

View attachment 3403







Se avete qualche artista "minore" che volete condividere, postate pure!


----------



## Old aristocat (19 Settembre 2009)

a casa mi prendono a calci se riporto pezzi come questi dopo una sessione di shopping!
il bello è che sono proprio il tipo da innamorarsi di queste cose, anche se non sono molto esperta riguardo alle tecniche usate  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps. costosette le opere della betsy youngquist ^^


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (19 Settembre 2009)

Io le adoro. Ovviamente i prezzi sono piuttosto proibitivi (2800 dollari circa... nel sito sono specificati meglio), ma c'è un lavoro meticoloso e davvero una creatività invidiabile! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





A stasera!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2009)

Perché vi piacerebbe una roba del genere sulla credenza?
Meglio non potersela permettere ...poveri bambini... che incubi si scampano!!


----------



## Old aristocat (19 Settembre 2009)

bè, a casa mia bambini non ce ne sono  

	
	
		
		
	


	




però è che in queste opere ho visto una grande capacità d'immaginazione, e anche molta allegria... mi ci rivedo ..

già che ci siamo, segnalo Ulrike Silgoner, un'altra artista con tanta immaginazione (è una pittrice nei dintorni di Bressanone). Adoro i suoi acquerelli che raffigurano i personaggi delle fiabe. (giullari, principesse, ecc).. però non so quanto costa un suo quadro


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Settembre 2009)

bruco, mi spiace ma non riesco proprio a condividere questo piacere per un prodotto che contiEne in sè cose già viste oltre a non aggiungere nulla  nè alle bambole di un tempo perchè non è una rivisitazione perchè ne esce un mostro, nè a figure che ricordano animali , perchè hanno un voltodalle sembianze umane.nessuna tecnica nuova..insomma..non riescono ad incontrare il mio gusto.


----------



## Old aristocat (19 Settembre 2009)

sono più che altro rappresentazioni un po' oniriche e surreali...nonchè multicolor. tutto sommato a me convincono.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Settembre 2009)

quanto alla immaginazione di sto tipo, solo per citare il primo che mi viene mente, andiamoci a vedere un illustratore inglese, che io adoro, del'ottocento, sicuramente tra i piu' originali..Bearsley..devo controllare come si scrive, sicuramente il tipo li conoscerà molto bene.


----------



## Old aristocat (19 Settembre 2009)

beardsley, un genio anche lui.
adoro tutta l'arte influenzata dalla cultura giapponese


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> bè, a casa mia bambini non ce ne sono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne ho beccato solo uno sul web è mi è piaciuto .credo fosse un olio. ora cerco meglio.


----------



## Old aristocat (19 Settembre 2009)

sì, lei usa tutte le tecniche pittoriche possibili (acrilico, olio, tempera, acquerello)..
dipinge su tela e su tavole di legno


----------



## Lettrice (19 Settembre 2009)

Non mi piacciono, mi sanno di incubo.

Pero' c'e' un lavoro dietro che capisco bene i 2800 dollari


----------



## Lettrice (19 Settembre 2009)

Se volete vi parlo delle mie favolose croste


----------



## Old aristocat (19 Settembre 2009)

sìììii 
vanno bene anche degli schizzi da stilista ^^


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (19 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché vi piacerebbe una roba del genere sulla credenza?
> Meglio non potersela permettere ...poveri bambini... che incubi si scampano!!


 


Miciolidia ha detto:


> bruco, mi spiace ma non riesco proprio a condividere questo piacere per un prodotto che contiEne in sè cose già viste oltre a non aggiungere nulla nè alle bambole di un tempo perchè non è una rivisitazione perchè ne esce un mostro, nè a figure che ricordano animali , perchè hanno un voltodalle sembianze umane.nessuna tecnica nuova..insomma..non riescono ad incontrare il mio gusto.


Sono artisti surreali... l'intento è proprio quello di... inquietare.
L'antropomorfismo introdotto in questo caso non vuole essere grazioso, ma "weird", strano, bizzarro ... al confine col fastidioso. 




Lettrice ha detto:


> Se volete vi parlo delle mie favolose croste


Volentieri!

ps: Ma con Beardsley non siamo nella nouveau?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Sono artisti surreali... l'intento è proprio quello di... inquietare.
> L'antropomorfismo introdotto in questo caso non vuole essere grazioso, ma "weird", strano, bizzarro ... al confine col fastidioso.
> 
> 
> ...


Non discuto l'artista, non ho la competenza per farlo.
Ma in casa non mi metterei neanche un orinatoio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e su questo scherzavo, visto che si parlava di prezzi e quindi di acquisto.
Io rimpiango di non aver comprato un primo Ceroli che allora mi sarei potuta permettere.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (19 Settembre 2009)

...A proposito di pessimismo&fastidio... beccatevi Scott Radke:

http://www.scottradke.com/

View attachment 3404

View attachment 3405

Non posso farci niente, mi intrippano da morire!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...A proposito di pessimismo&fastidio... beccatevi Scott Radke:
> 
> http://www.scottradke.com/
> 
> ...


Questi (ma anche il pesce precedente) ricordano i disegni dei bambini che rappresentano ogni animale con un volto umano.


----------



## Old aristocat (19 Settembre 2009)

però betsy non la vedevo così pessimista  

	
	
		
		
	


	





scott però è inquietante!!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (19 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non discuto l'artista, non ho la competenza per farlo.
> Ma in casa non mi metterei neanche un orinatoio...
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, investire nell'arte contemporanea è bello, ma rischioso.
Soprattutto molto, ma molto costoso. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi, ormai è tutta 'na mafia pure quel settore. Sono i galleristi che decidono chi va avanti e chi no...
Guarda i prezzi di un Damien Hirst che io non vorrei nemmeno regalato.
Con gli animali sotto formaldeide non ha fatto niente che non si sia mai visto in un museo di storia naturale... Eppure, eccolo là.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (19 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questi (ma anche il pesce precedente) ricordano i disegni dei bambini che rappresentano ogni animale con un volto umano.


E' un filo conduttore di molti surrealisti contemporanei...  In fondo cosa c'è di più impressionante delle deformità (tentacoli, alterazioni nelle proporzioni,ecc) nelle quali possiamo facilmente identificarci (il volto umano)?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (19 Settembre 2009)

Mi annoio. Posto una pittrice e mi riaffaccio più tardi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Yoko dHolbachie
http://www.dholbachie.com/

View attachment 3408

View attachment 3409


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> E' un filo conduttore di molti surrealisti contemporanei...  In fondo cosa c'è di più impressionante delle deformità (tentacoli, alterazioni nelle proporzioni,ecc) nelle quali possiamo facilmente identificarci (il volto umano)?


Ecco, ma e'questo che non capisco: perche' dovrei esporre in salotto la deformita'?
Non capisco perche' l'arte di questi tempi debba per forza scioccare nel contenuto, perche' poi l'esecuzione per me lascia sempre a desiderare (certe volte e' la pessima esecuzione che mi sciocca) contenuti che spesso trovo di una banalita' terribile. Mi sembra quasi che manchino di educazione artistica, nel senso che se voglio rompere degli schemi prima li devo studiare... pochi sono naturali alla Basquiat.

Loos diceva che l'arte e' inutile, perche' non e'un tetto sotto il quale ripararsi, o un vestito per coprirsi, ma eleva lo spirito. Per me dovrebbe essere ancora valido come discorso... poi e'anche vero che l'arte si riduce a mi piace, non mi piace.
Tutto molto personale come discorso, ma credo che l'arte debba fare un bel passo indietro IMHO


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco, ma e'questo che non capisco: perche' dovrei esporre in salotto la deformita'?
> Non capisco perche' l'arte di questi tempi debba per forza scioccare nel contenuto, perche' poi l'esecuzione per me lascia sempre a desiderare (certe volte e' la pessima esecuzione che mi sciocca) contenuti che spesso trovo di una banalita' terribile. Mi sembra quasi che manchino di educazione artistica, nel senso che se voglio rompere degli schemi prima li devo studiare... pochi sono naturali alla Basquiat.
> Loos diceva che l'arte e' inutile, perche' non e'un tetto sotto il quale ripararsi, o un vestito per coprirsi, ma eleva lo spirito. Per me dovrebbe essere ancora valido come discorso... poi e'anche vero che l'arte si riduce a mi piace, non mi piace.
> Tutto molto personale come discorso, ma credo che l'arte debba fare un bel passo indietro IMHO


L'antropomorfismo ha origini antichissime (minotauri, centauri, fauni...) ma non per questo è banale.
Con questo criterio di giudizio, tutto è banale. Nature morte, paesaggi, ritratti, Basquiat. Tutto è stato fatto. Tutto è stato detto...
Basquiat era Basquiat perchè lo è stato al SUO tempo.
Idem per Warhol, Dalì, Duchamp.
La grandezza sta nell'essere stati i primi.
Ormai c'è poco da rivoluzionare...
L'antropomorfismo non sempre è deformità.
E comunque, mica la devi esporre per forza.
Come non tutte le donne vanno pazze per le scarpe.
Ognuno ha quel qualcosa dentro che gli fa dire "Hey! Questo mi piace!"
Un passo indietro?
Dipende.
Si può anche avere una esecuzionte tecnica pazzesca ma lasciare completamente indifferenti, non emozionare. (Vedi gli iperrealisti)
Oppure schizzare una tela, ma ricreare un gioco di forme e colori capace di suscitarti dentro uno stato d'animo...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Laurie Mika e buona domenica!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://www.mikaarts.com/

View attachment 3410


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Eh, investire nell'arte contemporanea è bello, ma rischioso.
> Soprattutto molto, ma molto costoso.
> 
> 
> ...


Sottoscrivo una cosa che scrisse Chen all'epoca: l'arte contemporanea è una vera schifezza. E infatti chi se la può permettere sono spesso i ricconi miliardari che non ci capiscono un tubo di arte, ma che sono disposti a spendere fiori di quattrini per possedere qualcosa che "fa figo".
La grande arte, almeno quella della pittura, della scultura e della letteratura, si è fermata alla prima metà del 1900. tutto quello che è venuto dopo è un surrogato per riempire il vuoto lasciato  e le tasche dei galleristi e dei presunti artisti.

Buscopann


----------



## Amoremio (20 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo una cosa che scrisse Chen all'epoca: l'arte contemporanea è una vera schifezza. E infatti chi se la può permettere sono spesso i ricconi miliardari che non ci capiscono un tubo di arte, ma che sono disposti a spendere fiori di quattrini per possedere qualcosa che "fa figo".
> La grande arte, almeno quella della pittura, della scultura e della letteratura, si è fermata alla prima metà del 1900. tutto quello che è venuto dopo è un surrogato per riempire il vuoto lasciato  e le tasche dei galleristi e dei presunti artisti.
> 
> Buscopann


eeeeh,
se tu e chen la pensate così....
non vedo perchè nessuno abbia pensato a mandare al rogo tutta la produzione artistica post 1950 (anche gli autori e le gallerie d'arte moderna, in primis il MOMA)


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> L'antropomorfismo ha origini antichissime (minotauri, centauri, fauni...) ma non per questo è banale.
> Con questo criterio di giudizio, tutto è banale. Nature morte, paesaggi, ritratti, Basquiat. Tutto è stato fatto. Tutto è stato detto...
> Basquiat era Basquiat perchè lo è stato al SUO tempo.
> Idem per Warhol, Dalì, Duchamp.
> ...


Minotauri & Co. pero' sono legati alla mitologia... veramente altri tempi e concetti sociali non paragonabili ai nostri e io non ho neanche menzionato l'antropoformismo.
Ho preso come esempio Basquiat solo perche' era un naturale, da li in poi si e' avuta la tendenza a credere che chiunque possa fare arte anche senza capire un accidente di arte e non aver mai studiato l'arte, e sinceramente non credo che sia cosi'. 
La tecnica non si riduce agli iperealisti, ma manco per errore, ma e'la tecnica che distingue una natura morta capolavoro da una natura morta crosta... senza tecnica difficilmente passa il messaggio... anche chi spruzza una tela o chi la squarcia lo fa con stile, ha una tecnica, sa cosa sta facendo.
Col passo indietro non intendo essere anacronistica ma e'legato alla rottura di determinati schemi: se voglio dire qualcosa di nuovo devo studiare quello che e'stato detto prima, solo a quel punto ci sta che scappi qualcosa di grande. Chi ha detto qualcosa di grande ha fatto questo percorso... un esempio Mondrian, non si e'svegliato la mattina e'ha detto "facciamo un po' di astrattismo va"... ha studiato chi prima di lui ha ricreato la natura, ha studiato la natura, colori, linee, forma e solo dopo ha rotto quello schema e nei suoi quadri quel percorso e' bello chiaro.
Questo per me genera grandezza, genera capolavori. In questi termini parlo di banalita'.
L'arte ha ancora molto da dire, finche' si vive ci sara' semprer qualcosa da dire io spero sempre in una nuova generazione di cazzuti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi alla fine della fiera e' mi piace non mi piace, senza ombra di dubbio, ma siccome son pallosa ed esigente a me piace andare oltre il mi piace non mi piace.
Questa e' la mia personale posizione di fronte all'arte, non e' verbo, rispetto assolutamente la tua posizione.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo una cosa che scrisse Chen all'epoca: l'arte contemporanea è una vera schifezza. E infatti chi se la può permettere sono spesso i ricconi miliardari che non ci capiscono un tubo di arte, ma che sono disposti a spendere fiori di quattrini per possedere qualcosa che "fa figo".
> La grande arte, almeno quella della pittura, della scultura e della letteratura, si è fermata alla prima metà del 1900. tutto quello che è venuto dopo è un surrogato per riempire il vuoto lasciato e le tasche dei galleristi e dei presunti artisti.
> 
> Buscopann


 
Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
Non sono paragonabili.
Non c'è meglio e peggio.
Sono diversi... Tutto. Dal concetto, alle committenze, al periodo storico, al progresso...









Lettrice ha detto:


> Minotauri & Co. pero' sono legati alla mitologia... veramente altri tempi e concetti sociali non paragonabili ai nostri e io non ho neanche menzionato l'antropoformismo.
> Ho preso come esempio Basquiat solo perche' era un naturale, da li in poi si e' avuta la tendenza a credere che chiunque possa fare arte anche senza capire un accidente di arte e non aver mai studiato l'arte, e sinceramente non credo che sia cosi'.
> La tecnica non si riduce agli iperealisti, ma manco per errore, ma e'la tecnica che distingue una natura morta capolavoro da una natura morta crosta... senza tecnica difficilmente passa il messaggio... anche chi spruzza una tela o chi la squarcia lo fa con stile, ha una tecnica, sa cosa sta facendo.
> Col passo indietro non intendo essere anacronistica ma e'legato alla rottura di determinati schemi: se voglio dire qualcosa di nuovo devo studiare quello che e'stato detto prima, solo a quel punto ci sta che scappi qualcosa di grande. Chi ha detto qualcosa di grande ha fatto questo percorso... un esempio Mondrian, non si e'svegliato la mattina e'ha detto "facciamo un po' di astrattismo va"... ha studiato chi prima di lui ha ricreato la natura, ha studiato la natura, colori, linee, forma e solo dopo ha rotto quello schema e nei suoi quadri quel percorso e' bello chiaro.
> ...


Quindi solo chi studia arte ha la possibilità di concepire il bello?
Solo chi ha disegnato anatomie, nature morte e studi di colore?
Non esiste il talento, l'estro creativo... senza lo studio (che è diverso dal parlare di pratica) ?
Mi sembra una visione un po' snobistica -passami il termine senza nessuna volontà di essere offensiva- (la stessa che non piaceva a Dubuffet, se non ricordo male) dell'arte. Legata a quel concetto di "accademico" al quale molti contemporanei si sono ribellati.
Quindi un poeta, per essere tale, deve essere laureato in lettere?
Non può essere analfabeta, e delegare la scrittura del verso immaginato?
Sapessi quante croste escono dalle accademie.....................
Il talento, la capacità di comunicare un'emozione, sono indipendenti dallo studio... Con lo studio possono forse raffinarsi. Ma se non c'è talento puoi passare la vita a dipingere nature morte e tirar fuori solo croste.
L'arte ha ancora molto da dire, io intendevo dire che le novità espressive sono minori, non gli stimoli...


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> eeeeh,
> se tu e chen la pensate così....
> non vedo perchè nessuno abbia pensato a mandare al rogo tutta la produzione artistica post 1950 (anche gli autori e le gallerie d'arte moderna, in primis il MOMA)


Perché ci si arricchisce..con l'arte. sia che sia bella, sia che sia orrenda.
Alla fine ci vuole poco a convincere uno che non ci capisce che un quadro è bello. Se 10 recensioni ti scrivono che è un capolavoro, si convincerà pure il riccastro di turno che valre la pena acquistarlo.
Trovo che le grandi forme d'arte di questo secolo siano soprattutto altre. La fotografia ad esempio. Ma anche il cinema. Se Caravaggio nasceva ai giorni nostri probabilmente non avrebbe fatto il pittore.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Non sono paragonabili.
> Non c'è meglio e peggio.
> Sono diversi... Tutto. Dal concetto, alle committenze, al periodo storico, al progresso...
> ...


Scusami..però chi dipinge un quadro deve saper disegnare però almeno un corpo, una casa e un albero in maniera realistica. A buttare un pò di colore su una tela son capaci tutti. E sono quasi sicuro che un bambino di 5 anni riuscirebbe anche a far meglio per via della sua spontaneità!

Buscopann


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perché ci si arricchisce..con l'arte. sia che sia bella, sia che sia orrenda.
> Alla fine ci vuole poco a convincere uno che non ci capisce che un quadro è bello.* Se 10 recensioni ti scrivono che è un capolavoro, si convincerà pure il riccastro di turno che valre la pena acquistarlo.*
> Trovo che le grandi forme d'arte di questo secolo siano soprattutto altre. La fotografia ad esempio. Ma anche il cinema. Se Caravaggio nasceva ai giorni nostri probabilmente non avrebbe fatto il pittore.
> 
> Buscopann


Quello è un altro discorso.
La mafia delle gallerie, lo avevo già scritto...

Ho questo sul comodino, ma lo devo ancora iniziare: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




_Donald Thompson_
_Lo squalo da 12 milioni di dollari._
_La bizzarra e sorprendente economia dell'arte contemporanea._
_Mondadori_

Guarda che te lo scrivo anche perchè mi sono ricreduta io per prima su molte forme di arte contemporanea: Le installazioni soprattutto.
Molte sono delle vere e proprie "esperienze"...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Scusami..però chi dipinge un quadro deve saper disegnare però almeno un corpo, una casa e un albero in maniera realistica. A buttare un pò di colore su una tela son capaci tutti. E sono quasi sicuro che un bambino di 5 anni riuscirebbe anche a far meglio per via della sua spontaneità!
> 
> Buscopann


Ma non serve l'accademia per saper disegnare una figura dal vero!!!
Un blocco, una matita, un albero da riprodurre... e il talento.

E credimi, posso buttarlo anche io un po' di colore sulla tela.
Ma non è detto che venga fuori qualcosa di buono.
Qualcosa che possa emozionare qualcuno...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Non sono paragonabili.
> Non c'è meglio e peggio.
> Sono diversi... Tutto. Dal concetto, alle committenze, al periodo storico, al progresso...
> ...


Stai fraintendendo tutto quello che scrivo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ho mai usato il concetto di bello... chi ha rotto gli schemi accademici li ha studiati fino alla nausea... ho portato l'esempio di Basquiat, posso essere snobbista?

Ho scritto che e' la mia opinione, tu sei ben libera di pensare quello che vuoi, ma non interpretare come vuoi quello che ho scritto io


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma non serve l'accademia per saper disegnare una figura dal vero!!!
> Un blocco, una matita, un albero da riprodurre... e il talento.
> 
> E credimi, posso buttarlo anche io un po' di colore sulla tela.
> ...


Per saper emozionare ci vuole anche il talento secondo me. Quando Maradona faceva i gol in rovesciata non era la stessa cosa di quando li fa pure Ambrosini. 
Se Tiziano avesse fatto lo scultore invece del pittore non sarebbe diventato quello che è.
La capacità di emozionare si deve esprimere attraverso forme d'arte nelle quali abbiamo un minimo competenza.
Sul fatto che comunque conosco poco l'arte contemporanea comunque ti dò ragione. In genere quasi tutto quello che ho visto mi faceva schifo e quindi non ho approfondito. Non nego che ci siano artisti quindi davvero bravi. Al giorno d'oggi però le forte d'arte che mi emozionano sono altre. Anche gli stessi Murales dei writers li reputo molto più belli ed espressivi di un quadro astratto di arte contemporanea.

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo una cosa che scrisse Chen all'epoca: l'arte contemporanea è una vera schifezza. E infatti chi se la può permettere sono spesso i ricconi miliardari che non ci capiscono un tubo di arte, ma che sono disposti a spendere fiori di quattrini per possedere qualcosa che "fa figo".
> *La grande arte, almeno quella della pittura, della scultura e della letteratura, si è fermata alla prima metà del 1900. *tutto quello che è venuto dopo è un surrogato per riempire il vuoto lasciato  e le tasche dei galleristi e dei presunti artisti.
> 
> Buscopann


Esagerato! Cosi' mi butti via Warhol e non lo posso accettare


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Stai fraintendendo tutto quello che scrivo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ti cazzuolare pure tu! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vabbè se ho capito male, scusa...
Ma era per questo:



> da li in poi si e' avuta la tendenza a credere che chiunque possa fare arte anche senza capire un accidente di arte e non aver mai studiato l'arte, e sinceramente non credo che sia cosi'


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per saper emozionare ci vuole anche il talento secondo me.
> 
> *Il talento è tutto, non faccio che ripeterlo!*
> *Ma anche per schizzare "bene" dei colori ci vuole il talento...*
> ...


Hai parlato prima di fotografia...
Mai come in quel campo serve davvero poco per fare un buono scatto.
Con una digitale che sistema automaticamente fuoco, esposizione e bilanciamento colore... 
Serve solo l'occhio (il talento del fotografo)
Il saper notare ed il tempismo per cogliere. (Perchè nella fotografia è anche una questione di fortuna... pensa alla famosa, brutale e tristissima, foto di Kevin Carter -quella con il bimbo e l'avvoltoio-).

Puoi impostare tutto manualmente, aver fatto tanti corsi di fotografia, e tirar fuori una ciofeca lo stesso.

Il progresso (tecnologie sempre migliori a costi accessibili, diffusione su internet, ecc)  ha avvicinato tutti all'arte, quella che a te sembra scarsa qualità... non potrebbe semplicemente essere  larga esposizione a maggior produzione?

 Non mi tirate fuori Walter Benjamin e "l'opera d'arte nell'epoca della sua riproducibilità tecnica"  perchè l'ho letto secoli fa e non me lo ricordo più


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2009)

I casi di artisti naturali, come Basquiat che arte non ne sapeva quasi un cazzo, sono pochi, molto pochi... gli altri quelli con passione e talento hanno studiato, anche se non all'accademia di belle arti del menga ma hanno  studiato... la teoria del colore e' fondamentale.... la composizione e' fondamentale... bilanciare pieni e vuoti e' fondamentale... anche l'anatomia e' fondamentale e lo sapeva bene Leonardo... modellato per la scultura e' fondamentale...le diverse tecniche bisogna conoscerle perche' l'acrilico asciuga in fretta e l'olio no... perche' se uso un olio il colore risulta piu' lucido se ne uso un altro risulta piu'opaco...anche il talento va esercitato.
Studiare facendo le copie di altri e' illuminante... riptodurre un Cezanne vale piu' di 5 anni d'accademia.

Bruco non m'incazzo ma sono molto passionale quando parlo d'arte 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Non ci posso fare niente e' la mia grande passione... mi circondo di artisti pazzi, alcuni validi altri molto meno


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Lettry: Mi sembra di aver letto tanto tempo fa che gli orientali, prima di disegnare, si soffermano a lungo sul soggetto che stanno per riprodurre.
Nel solito caso dell'albero, se lo guardano per ore, alle varie luci del giorno, osservano i rami fin nel più piccolo dettaglio e solo quando si sentono pronti... iniziano.

Il talento è anche questo... Una riproduzione ottima, nata da una grande capacità di osservazione, che non necessita di milioni di disegni dello stesso albero.
Concetti come la profondità di campo, le proporzioni, luci ed ombre sono radicati in noi perchè sono esperienza del quotidiano... Qualcuno sa riprodurli nell'immediato (il talentuoso), altri hanno bisogno di disegnare per anni prima di impadronirsi di ciò che vedono intorno a loro.

Non so se riesco a spiegarmi bene....


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Prendetene tutti una:

View attachment 3411

L'avete presa?
Bene.........



















Lo so. Sono pesante. Lo so.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2009)

Bruco ho capito cosa intendi e non discuto il fatto che il talento e' alla base... l'osservazione e' anche fondamentale gli orientali che hai portato ad esempio, sono maniacali nello studio dei dettagli i giapponesi poi battono tutti. Osservare l'arbero [er loro e' l'unico studio possibile perche' lavorano a china... lo schizzo a matita e'pressocche' inutile servirebbe solo all'esercizio della mano.

Quello che dico io e' che l'idea dell'artista talentoso che mette mano su una tela senza sapere nulla e ti caga un capolavoro e' di una rarita' che neanche Leonardo!
Per inciso io parlo di grandi artisti, non di chi come me si fa le sue croste... che a qualcuno possono anche piacere, ma non sono Cezanne.

Ma ora che ci penso forse dovremmo metterci d'accordo sul concetto di arte, le mie croste le chiamo artigianato, Cezanne chiamo arte


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2009)

Cazzo mi metterei in ignore!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quello che dico io e' che l'idea dell'artista talentoso che mette mano su una tela senza sapere nulla e ti caga un capolavoro e' di una rarita' che neanche Leonardo!


Hai reso l'idea. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





In effetti avremmo dovuto cominciare dal concetto di arte.
Ma cosa intendi per "senza sapere nulla"?
Forse, se si sente l'impulso a creare, realmente a digiuno non si è mai.
Chi davvero non sa niente di arte è chi ne prova un disinteresse totale... E questa persona non sentirà un impulso creativo...
Ma per sapere... non basta guardarsi intorno?
Oggi poi l'arte è ovunque!
Graffiti, pubblicità, cartelloni... Sculture nelle piazze pubbliche... è difficile non saperne proprio niente.
Ma puoi apprezzare un Dalì senza sapere neanche chi è...



Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzo mi metterei in ignore!


Ci metteranno presto, non temere. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi a quest'ora io inizio a delirare peggio del solito........


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Hai reso l'idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'impulso di creare credo che in certa misura lo abbiano tutti... poi lo si canalizza diversamente... forse non ne sono certa.
Forse va distinta anche arte da creativita': per me l'arte e' inutile; i cartelloni pubblicitari gia' hanno la loro utilita'; l'architettura ha la sua utilita'... incontra l'arte solo nelle cappelle funebri  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che infatti sono quasi inutili.
Arte senza sapere nulla intendo che se sono una pittrice conosco le tecniche pittoriche altrimenti sarei uno scrittore che non conosce la grammatica... non necessariamente si impara andando a scuola.
Non basta solo guardarsi intorno... la teoria del colore e' molto tecnica e'una rottura di palle.... ho passato 3 anni a fare scale di colore, ma quando arrivi alla tela e sai quali colori ti servono ma soprattutto come ottenerli e come bilanciarli (o sbilanciarli) la capisci perche' ti serve avere certe pallosissime nozioni... ma anche le ombre, se Caravaggio non avesse saputo come funzionassero le ombre non sarebbe stato Caravaggio ma un tizio.
Dali' non mi piace... anche se so chi sia. Apprezzo anche emeriti sconosciuti... un mio ex era pittore molto bravo, non famoso ma vende... compro quello che mi piace e che mi posso permettere perche' ora l'arte veramente va a metraggio... pero' veramente devo vedere che quel quadro 1) mi piace 2) l'artista sa cosa sta facendo e non mette colori a cazzo. Il soggetto nell'arte per me e' indifferente.


Io mi prenderei a schiaffi quando attacco con l'arte


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2009)

Terribile ho nominato il mio ex e'ho appena scoperto che mi ha contattata qualche giorno fa


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

*ancora artigianato...*

Guardate cosa si riesce a fare con il polymer clay!

View attachment 3412

View attachment 3413

http://www.christinekharris.com/ (in alto)

View attachment 3414

http://www.kathleendustin.com/ (in alto)


Stavo cercando anche un'altra artista ma non riesco a trovarla


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'impulso di creare credo che in certa misura lo abbiano tutti... poi lo si canalizza diversamente... forse non ne sono certa.
> Forse va distinta anche arte da creativita': per me l'arte e' inutile; i cartelloni pubblicitari gia' hanno la loro utilita'; l'architettura ha la sua utilita'... incontra l'arte solo nelle cappelle funebri
> 
> 
> ...


Anche per me l'arte è inutile.
Il riferimento ai cartelloni pubblicitari era come "stimolo"... Ti guardi intorno ed assorbi idee, concetti... ti crei un gusto.
D'accordo per la teoria del colore, ma secondo me (e non è per sminuire i tuoi studi, ma perchè il colore è soprattutto percezione) splendidi accostamenti cromatici puoi crearli anche senza sapere il perchè di ciò che stai facendo, con l'intuizione.
Anche per le ombre... In fondo le osservi tutti i giorni... sai come si creano in base all'altezza e alla direzione della luce...



Lettrice ha detto:


> Terribile ho nominato il mio ex e'ho appena scoperto che mi ha contattata qualche giorno fa


Ora mi dirai che 'sto thread porta sfiga.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Anche per me l'arte è inutile.
> Il riferimento ai cartelloni pubblicitari era come "stimolo"... Ti guardi intorno ed assorbi idee, concetti... ti crei un gusto.
> D'accordo per la teoria del colore, ma secondo me (e non è per sminuire i tuoi studi, ma perchè il colore è soprattutto percezione) splendidi accostamenti cromatici puoi crearli anche senza sapere il perchè di ciò che stai facendo, con l'intuizione.
> Anche per le ombre... In fondo le osservi tutti i giorni... sai come si creano in base all'altezza e alla direzione della luce...
> ...


Veramente non pensare sia cosi' facile tradurre l'idea in messa in opera, e'un'errore che fanno in molti. Non sminuisci i miei studi, figurati, chiunque dipinga conosce la teoria del colore perche' non e'istintiva come il buon gusto.

Infatti mi e' passata la voglia di parlare. Ti chiedo scusa.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente non pensare sia cosi' facile tradurre l'idea in messa in opera, e'un'errore che fanno in molti. Non sminuisci i miei studi, figurati, chiunque dipinga conosce la teoria del colore perche' non e'istintiva come il buon gusto.
> 
> Infatti mi e' passata la voglia di parlare. Ti chiedo scusa.


 
Non intendevo offenderti.
Era solo una mia idea...

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se l'ho fatto involontariamente ti chiedo scusa.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Non intendevo offenderti.
> Era solo una mia idea...
> 
> 
> ...


No Bruco, non sei tu... ti chiedo scusa perche' quel mio ex e' il mio fattore destabilizzante 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Una email tra capo e collo sua e mi e'passata la voglia di parlare di arte 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Riprendero' domani con la stessa foga


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Settembre 2009)

Temevo di essere stata io....

Tiè: Un sacchetto nero psicologico anche per te...
Buttare via... subito! 

View attachment 3415


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Temevo di essere stata io....
> 
> Tiè: Un sacchetto nero psicologico anche per te...
> Buttare via... subito!
> ...


 






















Non ho motivo... dovrei usarlo per me il sacco 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma sacco oggi, sacco domani tra qualche anno forse...


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Hai parlato prima di fotografia...
> Mai come in quel campo serve davvero poco per fare un buono scatto.
> Con una digitale che sistema automaticamente fuoco, esposizione e bilanciamento colore...
> Serve solo l'occhio (il talento del fotografo)
> ...


Anche se odi il calcio, secondo me Maradona era un'artista. Perché lui col pallone non giocava semplicemente a calcio, ma faceva quello che voleva. Vogliamo chiamarlo artista da circo? Va bene..Ma sempre artista era  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quando prima ho scritto talento volevo dire anche tecnica. Sono più vicino all'idea di Lettrice. Anche secondo me i capolavori sono una fusione di talento e tecnica. Il talento da solo spesso non basta. Poi ovviamente ci sono le eccezioni, ma sono abbastanza rare. Il talento da solo (o la tecnica da sola) spesso generano opere banali.
Hai ragione quando dici che la tecnologia ha avvicinato molta gente all'arte. Secondo me anche per questo motivo c'è un dilagare di arte di scarsa qualità. Ma quando una cosa è bella la sai riconoscere..E un fotografo di talento, che conosce l'uso della macchina fotografica, delle luci, dell'esposizione, ti tira quasi sempre fuori degli scatti memorabili, anche se ti sta fotografando una scarpa da tennis.

Buscopann


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (21 Settembre 2009)

Il discorso del bello è talmente soggettivo che non tutto ciò che è tecnicamente indiscutibile deve piacere per forza...


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Il discorso del bello è talmente soggettivo che non tutto ciò che è tecnicamente indiscutibile deve piacere per forza...


Io penso che la bellezza sia oggettiva. I gusti sono soggettivi, ma poco hanno a che vedere con la bellezza, nel senso che a volte ci piacciono cose che oggettivamente belle non sono.
Però mi rendo conto che qui si potrebbe aprire una discussione infinita.

Buscopann


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (21 Settembre 2009)

Niente è oggettivo.
Neanche il male.


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Niente è oggettivo.
> Neanche il male.


Una martellata sul dito fa OGGETTIVAMENTE male.

Buscopann


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (21 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una martellata sul dito fa OGGETTIVAMENTE male.
> 
> Buscopann


Non per un masochista.
C'è gente che si è data all'automutilazione.
E quello che si fece mangiare dal cannibale?
Hanno fatto un documentario sulla fox tempo fa, se non sbaglio.


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Non per un masochista.
> C'è gente che si è data all'automutilazione.
> E quello che si fece mangiare dal cannibale?
> Hanno fatto un documentario sulla fox tempo fa, se non sbaglio.


Prendi ad esempio personalità OGGETTIVAMENTE disturbate, a parte il sadomasochista. Ma quest'ultimo arriva fino a una certa soglia di sopportazione che in genere è un dolore decisamente sopportabile. e' difficile che ci si spinga oltre una certa soglia anche nel sadomaso. Tanto è vero che tra loro hanno una parola d'ordine da dire quando il dolore è troppo forte per fermare il partner.
In ogni caso, anche il sadomasochista riconosce che il dolore fa male. solo che in lui il male genera piacere. ma c'è il riconoscemente OGGETTIVO del dolore fisico anche da parte di chi trae piacere da questo.

Buscopann


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (21 Settembre 2009)

Se mi riscrivi OGGETTIVO tutto maiuscolo, non ti leggo più.
Sembra che mi stia riprendendo col ditino. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque, ovviamente il paragone tra il gusto, la bellezza e qualcosa di fisico non sussiste.
Che il fuoco bruci non è soggettivo.

Però hai capito cosa intendevo? Se può essere interpretabile e soggetto a diversi limiti qualcosa come il dolore... Pensa come può essere soggettiva la bellezza.

Inoltre. Non sarà che la bellezza oggettiva a cui ti riferisci, è semplicemente il gusto imperante dettato dalla moda della società attuale (in altre culture, una donna taglia 50 è considerata esteticamente più bella di una donna taglia 40.)

Ora vado a cucinare.
Che è una cosa che soggettivamente odio fare.


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> S*e mi riscrivi OGGETTIVO tutto maiuscolo, non ti leggo più.*
> Sembra che mi stia riprendendo col ditino.
> 
> 
> ...


oggettivo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













I canoni estetici mutano con le epoche. Indubbiamente. E tali canoni sono oggettivi. Alla fine anche per gli esteti la bellezza era oggettiva e personalmente la penso come loro. Uno dei manifesti dell'estetismo è anche uno dei miei libri preferiti: il Ritratto di Dorian Gray

Buscopann

PS. E' oggettivamente più odioso lavare i piatti di cucinare  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (21 Settembre 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> oggettivo!!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (22 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


>


Avrei scommesso che mettessi questa:







Buscopann


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (22 Settembre 2009)

Mi immagini così perfida?

E comunque preferisco questa:


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (22 Settembre 2009)

Gentili lettrici e lettori,
Questa sera, per la rubrica "_Le cose che piacciono solo a me_"
Presentiamo:

*Orsetti Gommosi*
*Creatività commestibile*

Ogni segnalazione impropria allo staff sarà punita con la detrazione di 5 punti dalla _Bruco Card_ (presto online il catalogo premi 2009-2010) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





View attachment 3417

La pelle d'orso gommoso.

View attachment 3418

Il sushi gommoso.

View attachment 3419

Il lampadario gommoso.

View attachment 3420

La capra gommosa.
View attachment 3421

La tuta gommosa (sconsigliata nei mesi caldi).


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (22 Settembre 2009)

Vista la scarsa partecipazione a questo thread ho deciso di invogliarvi, come già anticipato, con la creazione della _BrucoCard_.

View attachment 3422

Ogni intervento SIGNIFICATIVO (a mio insindacabile giudizio) vi regalerà 10 _BrucoPunti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

*Questi sono i bellissimi regali che potrete ottenere con la BrucoCard:*

*100 BrucoPunti:*

Raffinata teiera in pregiata porcellana. Tiratura limitata. Pezzo da collezione.

View attachment 3423

_*200 BrucoPunti:*_

Elegante posacenere di design in ceramica Raku (antica tecnica giapponese di cottura dell'argilla).

View attachment 3424

*400 BrucoPunti:*

Delicatissimo portacandele in porcellana bianca finissima.
Fantastico anche come _cadeaux_ per celebrare importanti ricorrenze.

View attachment 3425

*800 BrucoPunti:*


Oggetto fine e dal gusto impeccabile adatto a tutti gli ambienti, la _Pandaltrona_ unisce la moderna ricerca dei materiali con la comodità dei vecchi divani di un tempo.

View attachment 3426

Alla luce di queste importanti novità, vi prego cortesemente di non accalcarvi, rispondere uno per volta e non fare multiquote.
Grazie.
_La direzione._


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Settembre 2009)




----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (22 Settembre 2009)

Le risate non comportano accredito di punti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2009)

Prego di fare uso degli allegati. L'alto numero di immagini di grandi dimensioni rende la discussione troppo pesante per la navigazione normale. Grazie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Settembre 2009)

Arthur ha detto:


> Prego di fare uso degli allegati. L'alto numero di immagini di grandi dimensioni rende la discussione troppo pesante per la navigazione normale. Grazie.
























  ciaooooooooooo


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (23 Settembre 2009)

Arthur ha detto:


> Prego di fare uso degli allegati. L'alto numero di immagini di grandi dimensioni rende la discussione troppo pesante per la navigazione normale. Grazie.








   li userò.


----------

